
How Much Really Changed About Terrorism on 9/11? - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2016/09/how-much-really-changed-about-terrorism-911/131438/
======
hackuser
Unless you've read real scholars and experts on the history of the topic, this
article probably will change your perspective.

